# Legal help



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi guys, I'm just wondering if anyone from here that maybe works in the legal side of things can help with some advise. It's regarding a purchase that I made that I have not received and the person is now trying to screw me over and is threatening to get solicitor and police involved for something that I haven't even done wrong. I'm baffled that it is even getting to this stage. :doublesho
Much appreciated. Ravinder.


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

What is it. Where was it purchased. How wad it paid for. Is he saying its posted? Need a little more info


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd rather pm someone about this as I don't want to open myself on a forum as it may be held against me. Thanks.


----------

